# Stabila levels, worth the extra expense?



## MJconstruction (Jun 17, 2013)

I know masons use them and swear by them but as a general contractor doing everything from framing to finish work and sheet rock, cabinets I was wondering if anybody uses them and thinks its worth the extra cost? I was looking at either the type 196 or the fancy ip 65 with the electronic display and sound that tells you it's on level. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Many threads here on this subject. Stabila comes out on top every time. I own three of them, with the oldest being about ten years old. They all still read perfectly, and we don't baby them.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a bunch of Empire True Blue levels and they are ok. Most non Stabila levels make great straight edges. I trust the bubble on Stabila levels more than any other, though. There is a reason they have the reputation they do. They earned it.


----------



## hillbilly512 (Jul 27, 2012)

We use them all from torpedo to 8 ft. The 6 ft has the magnets for doors they are unmatchable. My boss just bought some more and has been trying to get me to drop the dough on them which i convinced will be very soon.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I thought masons used Crick levels.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I thought masons used Crick levels.


Maybe it a region thing, the three masons I know use Crick.

My Stabilas have served me well.

Tom


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

I've just got a sola BR48 with the focus vial. Just as accurate as the stabila but I enjoy the bubbles more


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

they are the best, and worth it in my opinion, since it is a tool that gets used a lot in every phase of building.
I have some Bostitch levels too, and they are not bad.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

MJconstruction said:


> I know masons use them and swear by them but as a general contractor doing everything from framing to finish work and sheet rock, cabinets I was wondering if anybody uses them and thinks its worth the extra cost? I was looking at either the type 196 or the fancy ip 65 with the electronic display and sound that tells you it's on level. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


using the tool that establishes the industry standard is not "extra" its just what it is.


----------



## neill (Sep 29, 2011)

i have both stabila and sola levels. i prefer the sola. basically identical quality-wise, but the sola has a few extra features and is easier on the pocket book (not that price was a concern when i bought them).


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

neill said:


> i have both stabila and sola levels. i prefer the sola. basically identical quality-wise, but the sola has a few extra features and is easier on the pocket book (not that price was a concern when i bought them).


Never head of Sola, looks good though.

I have stabila, stanley and johnson. They have all served me well.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

The Stabila's are awesome. 

The 7-12 extendable level is really handy when framing.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

They work until they don't just like every other level out there.. I prefer my blue aircraft aluminum ones...


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I had an 8' Stabila that had a run in with a 12' Microlam, which hockey sticked about 1' on the end of it. I cut it down to 78" for hanging doors and it reads right on with the new 8' I replaced it with. I also own a 6', 4', and a 16" (not certain of exact length). They all read the same.

I bought into the Empire True Blue line a few years back. I have a 2', 4' and 6'....they are dust collectors in my garage. None read anywhere near the accuracy of Stabila.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I was using both my fat max levels and stabila levels the other week and they were giving different readings. Not by a lot but enough to make something pretty out of level after 10ft. I would have a wild guess as to my fat max being the issue. One of the fatmax had the vial fall out one time. It was just pressed in! Def go stabila if you want the best. It will cost you though.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> They work until they don't just like every other level out there.. I prefer my blue aircraft aluminum ones...


So far, in 10 plus years, I have not found them to not work. Previously, I had tried many brands including, Empire, Johnson, and others. Some failed in just a few months, and all failed within two years. They are relatively inexpensive when you consider the cost of replacing a level every two years.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Warren said:


> So far, in 10 plus years, I have not found them to not work. Previously, I had tried many brands including, Empire, Johnson, and others. Some failed in just a few months, and all failed within two years. They are relatively inexpensive when you consider the cost of replacing a level every two years.


Great point. Crazy how many people don't do the math on better more expensive tools that last longer.


----------



## jstanton (Mar 25, 2012)

We have about six of em'. I've sent back a few and never had an issue swapping them out. The accuracy and warranty make it a easy choice. I was bummed they don't warranty the arm on the extendable level's, just the vials. For the price I won't buy another extendable.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Are Stabila bubbles easier to read for "dead-on level", or do you still have to look at the bubble edges real close? My eyes aren't as sharp as they used to be. Thanks.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> Are Stabila bubbles easier to read for "dead-on level", or do you still have to look at the bubble edges real close? My eyes aren't as sharp as they used to be. Thanks.


No different than other levels except for the one with the lights in the vials.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> Are Stabila bubbles easier to read for "dead-on level", or do you still have to look at the bubble edges real close? My eyes aren't as sharp as they used to be. Thanks.


That's why I tried out a sola with the focus level. So much easier to read and fast to read.


----------



## MJconstruction (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah I think Im pretty set in stabila I hate buying low quality tools only to replace them. Now I have to decide between the heavy duty and the electronic one. Has anyone ever used the electronic?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

MJconstruction said:


> Yeah I think Im pretty set in stabila I hate buying low quality tools only to replace them. Now I have to decide between the heavy duty and the electronic one. Has anyone ever used the electronic?


My friend has a cheap one and I thought it was the greatest thing since sliced bread. I don't know if I'm getting old or played with my dick to much but the bubble is getting hard to read.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

hillbilly512 said:


> We use them all from torpedo to 8 ft. The 6 ft has the magnets for doors they are unmatchable.


All 6' levels I have ever seen have magnets on them, because that's what a 6' is for. I'm not saying they are as good as a stabila, but just saying.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

I have all the Stabila's and Crick's.

Stabila's are great....the warranty and service, and quality. But, like ALL levels, they eventually aren't dead-on either.

I love the squared edge on the Crick, makes a true line much easier to achieve than the minor radius on Stabila. Also the flat ends makes an end mark more precise. I find the full bubble (line to line when level/plumb) on the vials a little easier to read also. Heavy to tote around, but worth it for me a lot of the time.

As far as the Stabila electronic. It kicks ass for cabinet installs using the tone feature, but only for initial setting. It isn't near as accurate as an analog eye read.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I have 6-7 Stabila's from torpedo to 8', including a 4' electronic. I really like the electronic when lighting is bad, or when I'm in a position that makes it hard to see the vials. I have no regrets with any of them.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Stabila is worth every penny. Wouldn't buy any other brand.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

So, how do you guys check your levels for accuracy? Or do you just assume that if it's a Stabila, it's accurate.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

redwood said:


> So, how do you guys check your levels for accuracy? Or do you just assume that if it's a Stabila, it's accurate.


Check them against the laser occasionally.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

redwood said:


> So, how do you guys check your levels for accuracy? Or do you just assume that if it's a Stabila, it's accurate.


I flip them when I use them.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

redwood said:


> So, how do you guys check your levels for accuracy? Or do you just assume that if it's a Stabila, it's accurate.


Draw a level line, rotate the level left to right, check bubble against line, flip bottom to to top, check against line, rotate left to right, check against line.

There should be no change in bubble after each movement. 

Tom


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> Draw a level line, rotate the level left to right, check bubble against line, flip bottom to to top, check against line, rotate left to right, check against line.
> 
> There should be no change in bubble after each movement.
> 
> Tom


too much flippin' going on - just place the level on a flat horizontal surface, note the bubble position, flip the level end-for-end placing it in same exact location, and bubble should be in same spot.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

redwood said:


> So, how do you guys check your levels for accuracy? Or do you just assume that if it's a Stabila, it's accurate.


I find something in the store that reads plumb, then check every combination possible for consistancy, then do same with level. On the job site, I've stopped all the flipping with the Stabilas unless it's a refrigerator end panel or something similar that warrants precise verification. The only time I've seen Stabila levels fail, it was due to a bend, bow or crook in the frame.


----------



## Steve57 (Feb 17, 2013)

Anyone get the new R style yet? Any feedback?


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Steve57 said:


> Anyone get the new R style yet? Any feedback?


I saw those a month or two ago when I was looking at new levels online.

I am curious about them, too. They look slick, but I don't know about the rounded edge.

pics for those wondering.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Brutus said:


> I saw those a month or two ago when I was looking at new levels online.
> 
> I am curious about them, too. They look slick, but I don't know about the rounded edge.
> 
> pics for those wondering.


Check out This is Carpentry.com they did some reviews on there about the new levels.


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

Stabila levels are all I own. That being said I have a electronic 4' that is great for stair work, but never rely on the digital readout for plumb or level, it's not as accurate as the sight bubble. I usually have to flip it on the stair rake and average the two numbers, they are usually a couple tenths of a degree apart.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

StrongTower said:


> Stabila levels are all I own. That being said I have a electronic 4' that is great for stair work, but never rely on the digital readout for plumb or level, it's not as accurate as the sight bubble. I usually have to flip it on the stair rake and average the two numbers, they are usually a couple tenths of a degree apart.



Couple tenths of a degree in framing would be *too* good! :laughing:


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

redwood said:


> So, how do you guys check your levels for accuracy? Or do you just assume that if it's a Stabila, it's accurate.


You know I had a brain fart when I asked that question.:sad:


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

I've had three stabilas replaced under warranty. 
that in it's self makes them worth the money.
All pushing 10 yrs old.
The rep said that there was nothing wrong with the 6 fter.
I replied that if I was framing, I might agree with him, but it wasn't worth a sh*t for doing cabinets.
Gave me a new one.. :thumbsup:


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have a set that is every bit of 12 years old.

78", 48", 32", 24", 18". (Both torpedo's are floating around somewhere.  )

I haven't "babied" them, but I haven't used them as pry bars either.

Well worth the investment for me.

I've been through all the aluminum P'sOS. I won't go back.

Anymore, the PLS gets more use than the levels for a lot of things, so...

...that might explain the longevity.

You get what you pay for.

*On a side note:

I also have 2' and 4' cast, SANDS levels that see only interior work.

They will eventually go up on the wall as "decor" when they are "out."


----------



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

How do you guys warranty? Send back to stabila or go through a dealer? My 6'6" is out of plumb a tad and UPS wanted $38 to pack it and $28 to ship it.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I thought masons used Crick levels.


Not all of us.

Smith Level Company


----------

